# Anyone Interested in New VW 3D Premium Color MFA Cluster??



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i found this new type of premium MFA cluster
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-3AD920880-VW-B7-CC-Passta-Variant-3D-Stereo-instrument-color-instrument-cluster-with-260-km/32222708793.html



the link is 260km version but i can get it in 280km version but not in MPH
i studied a bit and found a manufacturer of cluster dial for OEM

so i thought it would be great if i can make OEM quality dial in MPH then replace it on new cluster above
i contacted the manufacture asking for the quotation
when i got replied, i was little disappointed 
they required me to pay $5000 for the setup plus $4 each piece with minimum 100 pieces

i would like to if anyone here want this cluster project together
if we can get at least 15 of group, the cost would be around $850
if 20, around $760 and so on

i just want to know if there is enough interests out there
the idea of gauge dial in my head now is 



this is just draft to show the idea
final product would be with exact same font as OEM etc...

left one is their product quality - looks OEM quality
right one is base on 280km speedometer with MPH dial

notice that km/p version has different steps 
on the dial, first half is only up to 60MPH then rest half is 60-180MPH
so up to 60MPH, needle climbs up or down much faster than our MPH version

i also leaved km/h numbers but in smaller along with MPH numbers like on my 2014 gauge


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

*I have a cunning plan*

First of all, Yes I'm interested.

Second, I have a couple of ideas:

1. I think these are available for the UK market and the speedometers will be in miles per hour. That would make it a straight swap as long as the right-hand drive installation has the same architecture as the left-hand drive variants.

2. Is alternate speed display an option with the color cluster? If so I'd accept a kms main display with Mph in the digital, then just remember the kph value for key speeds.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Talk to Bonny at [email protected]. I found her on German eBay and got mine from her around Xmas. She can do blue needles if desired, MPH, KPH etc. she's based in the Netherlands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

faroodi said:


> Talk to Bonny at [email protected]. I found her on German eBay and got mine from her around Xmas. She can do blue needles if desired, MPH, KPH etc. she's based in the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very interested in this. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

faroodi said:


> Talk to Bonny at [email protected]. I found her on German eBay and got mine from her around Xmas. She can do blue needles if desired, MPH, KPH etc. she's based in the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the cost if you don't mind the asking?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

It was 375 Euro plus 25 Euro for shipping. I needed to decide on F or C for the temp gauge and MPH or KPH for the speedo. blue needles were 50 Euro extra if desired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

From Bonny before I received it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

faroodi said:


> It was 375 Euro plus 25 Euro for shipping. I needed to decide on F or C for the temp gauge and MPH or KPH for the speedo. blue needles were 50 Euro extra if desired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I emailed her and got a very quick response. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Short video by my shop during install (before and after)

https://vimeo.com/182074236


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

faroodi said:


> Short video by my shop during install (before and after)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just pm'ed you.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Around $500 when all said and done for shipping to Texas. 

Great find!! Can't wait to get this installed.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

This is what I'm getting.
Freaking Awesome. Just a piece of art.
For anyone interested in this option, contact.
[email protected] "her name is Bonnie"
What a great experience I had in picking out my opinions and what she could provide. These will come as a new item, crafted by her. I can't wait to get it and install it. I know we all mod our cars somewhat the same. We try to be a little different than the next guy or gal. But come on, most of these we do for others to see. I'm not bashing that because I have done and will do the same. This MOD is in your face, and what else better to look at than an up to date custom beauty.



.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

unctucker said:


> This is what I'm getting.
> Freaking Awesome. Just a piece of art.
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree with upgrading the interior, its where you spend all your time driving isn't it? Looks rad.


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

How much? Lol 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Bonez5219 said:


> How much? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


I would contact her and let her give you the price with the options you decide on.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> I emailed her and got a very quick response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Damn, she hasn't responded to me yet!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

faroodi said:


> It was 375 Euro plus 25 Euro for shipping. I needed to decide on F or C for the temp gauge and MPH or KPH for the speedo. blue needles were 50 Euro extra if desired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was for the whole custom instrument cluster? Or just to do the needles?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> That was for the whole custom instrument cluster? Or just to do the needles?


That's the total price including shipping quoted to him last year. He explained that the blue needles were 50 euro more. As I said before, she is in Europe and will contact you guys, just be patient. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

When these start arriving, I'll be curious to hear about what model years these do and don't work with. I remember reading that the 3D display wasn't compatible with earlier model years (maybe earlier than 2014? 2015?). I know that Component Protection was added to the PQ platform at about that time (which is when the new-style infotainment setup became available), and that the cluster is supposed to be the CP master.

So, anybody who installs one, post so I can see know how it goes.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

The1Bill said:


> When these start arriving, I'll be curious to hear about what model years these do and don't work with. I remember reading that the 3D display wasn't compatible with earlier model years (maybe earlier than 2014? 2015?). I know that Component Protection was added to the PQ platform at about that time (which is when the new-style infotainment setup became available), and that the cluster is supposed to be the CP master.
> 
> So, anybody who installs one, post so I can see know how it goes.


Short video by my shop during install (before and after)<br />
<br />
https://vimeo.com/182074236<br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

He already did.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

This is in a 2013. But talk to Bonny and she should be able to get you the correct version for your model year etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Just received an email from Bonny, she has received all the emails and will respond accordingly. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

unctucker said:


> Just received an email from Bonny, she has received all the emails and will respond accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, meet "Bonny":


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Not nice

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## coltonharris7 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bump, anyone know if Bonnie is still around? I'd love to have one of these.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

You may or may not know...Bonny USA guy, and does great work. He not only did my CC, he did my 2017 Tiguan as well. Full color, blue needles.

We were in touch a little over 6 months ago. I would imagine he’s still around. A very pleasant, and very capable individual.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Spell check I-phone sucks.

Bonny is a guy


----------



## Skwiddly (Sep 10, 2010)

I would be interested, but how hard of an install is this? I have a 2015 CC, and would love this upgrade for sure.


----------

